# akg k701 rewire options/opinions



## klb2122

i've read several threads where folks make mention of various recable-ing that have shown signifcant improvements in the k701s functionality. now while i've been struck by mention of moon audios' options i'm wondering if it might be possible to compile a group of responses/suggestions from users that have seen improvements, or not, and from what sources.

 my system currently has copper based interconnects but i have some silver/copper/gold alloys coming in the mail. with that in mind where would that lead experienced users in terms of a phone re-cable?

 thanks


----------



## Lil' Knight

The wires that coming to you is solid core? I won't recommend it for recabling HP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's by no way flexible enough.

 But, I hope someone will show me how to rewire the single-sided K701 to "normal"


----------



## warrior05

Recabling K701s and maintaining the single-sided entry/exit would be tricky. About the only way to do it would be to wrap the conductors around the compression bands. You would have to make a small hole at the top of the plastic covers for the conductors. Not exactly the pretties look IMO but could be done.


----------



## klb2122

the cables i was referring to are the interconnects connecting my usb/dac to my amp. I'm not confident enough for DIY at this point in time so i was mostly looking to hear from folks that have had their k701s recabled, what and/or where the cable is/came from and how are the results, hopefully there's someone out there that has had heard recabled k701s from various sources and using various cable materials. 

 please enlighten me!


----------



## klb2122

ok so not much going on here. sorry if this line of questioning is a bore. Maybe my concerns aren't "hot-topic" enough, but, the question remains....

 i've been emailing back and forth with drew from moon-audio all day and now i'm wondering if the black dragon cable is as good as it can get?

 i'm a trusting guy but in the name of having a conversation could anyone confirm this for me? or tell me where else i should be looking?


----------



## zippy2001

There are plenty of options, Drew at Moon Audio has a good reputation.

 S2 Audio
 APureSound
 Stefan AudioArt
 ALO

 I'm sure there are plenty of others. It depends upon how much you would like to spend. I've had Alex do a great recable job on the HFI-780, the v3 smoothed out the highs and bottom end. I have an Equinox cable from Stefan AudioArt on my Sennheiser and it sounds very nice as well.

 Good Luck.


----------



## DarkAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *klb2122* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok so not much going on here. sorry if this line of questioning is a bore. Maybe my concerns aren't "hot-topic" enough, but, the question remains....

 i've been emailing back and forth with drew from moon-audio all day and now i'm wondering if the black dragon cable is as good as it can get?

 i'm a trusting guy but in the name of having a conversation could anyone confirm this for me? or tell me where else i should be looking?_

 

I had my AKG K701 re-wired with Black Dragons from Moon Audio some time ago with the split connection to each side right/left. I was pleased with the results which is a richer fuller but still highly detailed sound, sounds more natural and relaxed to me with most music. I am a Sennheiser 650/600 fan so the stock K701 was very detailed but seemed a bit thin and analytical by comparison......the Black Dragon improved this as mentioned above. The Black Dragon is thicker cable than stock but is reasonably flexible and doesn't bother me, I don't move around when listening. The Black Dragon also looks very high quality when installed by Moon Audio, like factory issue.

 I have rewired all my Senns headphones as well so I am a believer in cabling:
 Senn 600/Cardas
 Senn 650/Zu Mobius


----------



## Lil' Knight

Just recable my KSC35 with 22g Jena 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The change is rather dramatic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Very transparent and soundstage improves very well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just for sure that the Jena has transparent, detailed and clearer sound signature. It'd be ideal for darky phones, like HD650 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'll recable my other HP with vampire wires to see the difference.


----------



## vcoheda

K701 + Black Dragon seems to be a good combo. it's what i use. heard the equinox on the K701 as well. not too bad either.


----------



## klb2122

so... i suppose my interest would be, above all else, to keep the transparency and neutrality of the 701. I'm not looking to have anything warmed up or colored in any other way. I'd love it if there would be extended response in the upper and lower regions and if the sound stage can be extended great! Fact is i'm more than happy, ecstatic in fact, with what the 701 already does. if any recable could just help it to do what it already does even more... I'M THERE, so taking that into account... what cable can do that?


----------



## Lil' Knight

I'd say the Jena will do that.


----------



## Currawong

I noticed ALO is now offering 701's with an 18G jena wire. I was thinking of experimenting with recabling another pair of 701's or something else with 18G wire, but am wondering if it's overkill, as it's basically getting into speaker-wire gauge territory.


----------



## selfdivider

I hear good things about K701 recabled with Cardas or Equinox.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I noticed ALO is now offering 701's with an 18G jena wire. I was thinking of experimenting with recabling another pair of 701's or something else with 18G wire, but am wondering if it's overkill, as it's basically getting into speaker-wire gauge territory._

 

The 18g is rather big and thick. Meanwhile the 22g is very soft and flexible. 
 I doubt if the 18g sounds better than the 22g.


----------



## Ragonix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warrior05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Recabling K701s and maintaining the single-sided entry/exit would be tricky. About the only way to do it would be to wrap the conductors around the compression bands. You would have to make a small hole at the top of the plastic covers for the conductors. Not exactly the pretties look IMO but could be done._

 

Is there a difference between single sided entry vs double sided? Some re-cable technicians say that double sided is superior.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ragonix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there a difference between single sided entry vs double sided? Some re-cable technicians say that double sided is superior._

 

both signal paths remain the same length. Single sided, one (typically right) will always be longer.


----------



## Ragonix

What kind of difference does it make if one side is longer?


----------



## xFih2

I don't believe you can send in your own K701s to be recabled, but have to buy them already recabled from them.


----------



## klb2122

you can send them in, at least to both moon audio and ALO.

 i've spoken with both outfits. ALO's options are quite spendy, moon audio seems more reasonable for the work to be done. I;m still a few weeks away from a decision, so we'll see what else i find. Does anyone know of an outfit that recables with the cardas wire? or is that DYI? Does anyone know of any schematics to help guide in a DYI procedure?


----------



## jonoliew

i was wondering... where does all the cost go into the cables? Its like so much money... I know it makes a difference, but i only still see a long piece of metal lol.


----------



## koconder

any sources for jena cables in europe, united kindom to be specific?


----------



## koconder

^


----------



## xFih2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xFih2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't believe you can send in your own K701s to be recabled, but have to buy them already recabled from them._

 

Whoops, I meant you can't send them in to ALO. I think I read it in the ALO forums somewhere, but perhaps it has changed since then.


----------



## DarkAngel

Photo 1
Photo 2

 Couple photos showing 10ft Moon Black Dragon with split connection, looks like factory install. The cable is actually a gunmetal grey color with slight metallic sheen, looks good with AKG K701, got this done over 1 year ago.


----------



## mrarroyo

I recently had Alex of APureSound recable my AKG K701. He used the V3 w/ dual side entry, a Furutech 1/4" plug, and the standard sleeving. Here is a picture. Oh, and the cable is 10 feet long.


----------



## LeeMark

How does the sound change withe apuresound V3 on the 701s? Was it worth it?
 Lee


----------



## klb2122

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xFih2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whoops, I meant you can't send them in to ALO. I think I read it in the ALO forums somewhere, but perhaps it has changed since then._

 


 it has, you can, they charge a handsome sum but you can if you can manage it, which i dont think i can at the moment.


----------



## klb2122

do either of the above folks that submitted pics of their recables live in the NY-metro area? and if so would either be interested in meeting up so the qualities of the options can be experienced?


----------



## ethebull

If you want to explore DIY options, this thread has an excellent overview of access to the wiring and what's what:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/gui...abling-225819/

 The thread is specific to balanced wiring but is very useful and straight forward to apply to single ended rewiring. If this seems to not be the case, perhaps DIY would best be left to others.


----------



## pataburd

RAL Paradise Cryo-Silver w/the K701 leaves nothing to be desired. : )


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pataburd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_RAL Paradise Cryo-Silver w/the K701 leaves nothing to be desired. : )_

 

Their cables are fantastic, my favorite IC out of a 4th Gen iModded iPod. I have also heard it out of a Senn HD600 and it was spectacular even surpasing my previous favorite a Senn V2 in Blacksilver by Headphile. I also heard the RAL on a PROline 2500, superb!


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeeMark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How does the sound change withe apuresound V3 on the 701s? Was it worth it?
 Lee_

 

I just finished logging the 120 hours that Alex recomends. Now I need to get w/ vorlon1 who has an stock K701 to compare them side by side.

 I think it is best to compare side by side to avoid games the mind may play on you. Will let you know.


----------



## xFih2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pataburd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_RAL Paradise Cryo-Silver w/the K701 leaves nothing to be desired. : )_

 

Price and place where you can get it done (website)?


----------



## klb2122

yeah where'd you get that done?
 from their website: looks like it must cost more than a pretty penny.


----------



## pataburd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *klb2122* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yeah where'd you get that done?
 from their website: looks like it must cost more than a pretty penny._

 

It cost me $279/shipped USPS Priority for a 2 meter, dual-entry RAL recable on the K701. The cost for the APS V3 would be in the same ball park, maybe a tad more.


----------



## ethebull

Much like installing $2000 machined alloy wheels on a Civic. 

 $280 cables on a $280 headphone?

 Motorhead bling vs. audiophool bling IMO


----------



## pataburd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ethebull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Much like installing $2000 machined alloy wheels on a Civic. 

 $280 cables on a $280 headphone?

 Motorhead bling vs. audiophool bling IMO_

 

Please don't knock what you haven't tried, much less haven't (apparently) compared. 

 IMHE, the stock K701 were promising/potential "keepers" and therefore warranted--in my mind at least--a worthy recable. With the RAL, the K701 are worth "twice as much"--at least!--IMHO, based on sound quality improvement. : )

 Well, when I did have more expendable cash, I also had Brad at RAL build a Senn/HD5/6xx cable and a Proline 750/2500 recable. In each case a quantum improvement, and worth every cent (IMHO). : ) 

 Research often requires seemingly disproportionate monetary expenditures. For me, anyway, the RAL cable was well, well worth it.

 Lastly, I don't agree with your Honda Civic analogy, either. You already exhibit a bias implying that recabling headphones in this case is more cosmetic than performance-improving. 

 Again, please don't knock it if you haven't yet tried it.


----------



## ethebull

I just find it amusing that hundreds of dollars are spent on cables for headphones that cost so little. 

 During my 12+ years in high end audio sales and management, I indulged in many high ticket cables. For a short while, I had $2400 worth of speaker cable (two runs, bi-amped @ $1200ea) running to $3000 a pair speakers. An absurd proportion wouldn’t you agree? This only occurred because I took advantage of a 85% discount on a special accommodation deal from the cable vendor. It was fun. Then I sold the speaker hose for a profit and got something a bit more reasonable. I still own a good many $200 interconnects, $500 speaker cables, and power accessories from my hifi days. 

 Cables do have a subtle effect on performance, so forgive me for having a bit of fun at your expense.


----------



## pataburd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ethebull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just find it amusing that hundreds of dollars are spent on cables for headphones that cost so little. 

 During my 12+ years in high end audio sales and management, I indulged in many high ticket cables. For a short while, I had $2400 worth of speaker cable (two runs, bi-amped @ $1200ea) running to $3000 a pair speakers. An absurd proportion wouldn’t you agree? This only occurred because I took advantage of a 85% discount on a special accommodation deal from the cable vendor. It was fun. Then I sold the speaker hose for a profit and got something a bit more reasonable. I still own a good many $200 interconnects, $500 speaker cables, and power accessories from my hifi days. 

 Cables do have a subtle effect on performance, so forgive me for having a bit of fun at your expense._

 

O.K. Thanks! I stand corrected. : )


----------



## Ragonix

Is this RAL? I don't see anything about headphone re-cabling.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ragonix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is this RAL? I don't see anything about headphone re-cabling._

 

Yes! However you have to email or call Brad for headphone cables. BTW be advised that lately some of RAL customers have complained that his cables take too much time to be delivered. You may want to research this before placing an order.


----------



## Ragonix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes! However you have to email or call Brad for headphone cables. BTW be advised that lately some of RAL customers have complained that his cables take too much time to be delivered. You may want to research this before placing an order._

 

I wasn't going to order anything. I just wanted to get some info and see some pictures.


----------



## aaron313

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ethebull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Much like installing $2000 machined alloy wheels on a Civic. 

 $280 cables on a $280 headphone?

 Motorhead bling vs. audiophool bling IMO_

 

This is a horribly inaccurate analogy for many reasons. First off, K701s are not analogous to a Civic, they're more like a Porsche or other high-performance car. Next, the MSRP on them is $450, but it just so happens that the market price is mid-$200s; this is an incredible steal. Continuing, a recable is NOT cosmetic... using a stock cable is akin to driving an F1 car with 87 octane gasoline. The cable is the fuel, and depending on how much you are willing to spend, you get better fuel. So, if you want to "win the race," so to speak, you want the best fuel. In the case of the K701, the best, and accordingly most expensive cables are perhaps the Jena and Apuresound. I know there are numerous skeptics on this forum, but seeing as though most everyone who gets their headphones recabled by a top craftsman notices multifarious improvements in SQ, I am willing to invest more than what I paid for my headphones in a recable.


----------



## ethebull

You may wish to consider my next post, or perhaps not. You certainly took the bait.

 Cables are like new girlfriends. Their magic often doesn't last.


----------



## aaron313

I read the post. Your analogy is crap either way.


----------



## ethebull

The analogy was intentionally provocative. Tongue in cheek.
 It elicited your emotional reaction, much like cables do. Sure, good cables change the sonic envelope to a degree, and when they are highly touted and expensive, and the purchaser paid a logically questionable amount of money for them, emotional justification comes heavily into play.

 Motor heads will tell you that hot alloy wheels really do enhance the performance of their vehicles, whether they own a Civic or a Porsche.


----------



## aaron313

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ethebull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The analogy was intentionally provocative. Tongue in cheek.
 It elicited your emotional reaction, much like cables do. Sure, good cables change the sonic envelope to a degree, and when they are highly touted and expensive, and the purchaser paid a logically questionable amount of money for them, emotional justification comes heavily into play.

 Motor heads will tell you that hot alloy wheels really do enhance the performance of their vehicles, whether they own a Civic or a Porsche._

 

Duly noted.


----------



## klb2122

well perhaps i've gone off my rocker. but i just sent off payment to brad at RAL and look forward to hearing the results. Perhaps some would think it's throwing money away, but hey, money comes from trees and flax and they'll keep coming back for awhile. I recently hooked up a my USB/DAC using a set of interconnects that retail for 'round $930.00 and i have to say they've kept me from getting several errands done, they're seemingly quite lovely. If the work of RAL can keep me from getting more work done then it'll be money well spent.

 thanks for all the input.


----------



## pataburd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *klb2122* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_well perhaps i've gone off my rocker. but i just sent off payment to brad at RAL and look forward to hearing the results. Perhaps some would think it's throwing money away, but hey, money comes from trees and flax and they'll keep coming back for awhile. I recently hooked up a my USB/DAC using a set of interconnects that retail for 'round $930.00 and i have to say they've kept me from getting several errands done, they're seemingly quite lovely. If the work of RAL can keep me from getting more work done then it'll be money well spent.

 thanks for all the input._

 

Maybe you're a bit more off your rocker than most of us . . . : )

 Please keep this forum posted with your RAL experience. Brad has always treated me fairly, and delivered the best after-market cable products. : )


----------



## klb2122

well that may be true.

 along with the recable brad offered a deal on an extension cable and that will always be around for when i pick-up more headphones, been waiting for an opportunity to grab hold of some grados... so we'll see.
 i'm sending them sometime in the next couple of days and he said he'd be able to send them back my way within three days of the their arrival so shouldnt be too long before i'm able to post initial impressions.
 looking forward to it. Of course i'm still waiting on my GS-1 from headamp so first impressions will be from my main system amp, which ain't bad, but, i'll have to update when the GS-1 arrives.


----------



## nghows

May the 1st. Labour day 2008.... That was the day I sent in my money and order to Brad for a Senn cable. He said 2 weeks.... so I'm waiting....with fingers crossed.... 

 If he comes thru may well get another cable or two.... pc, ic....


----------

